# No joke this! Rajnikanth website really runs without internet



## Prime_Coder (Jan 20, 2012)

> It may sound like another Rajinikanth joke, but a new website dedicated to the superstar runs 'without an internet connection'!
> 
> Visitors to All About Rajni are greeted with a warning that "He is no ordinary man, this is no ordinary website. It runs on Rajini Power" and are advised to switch off their internet connection to enter the website.
> 
> Only when the web is disconnected, one is allowed to explore the site.



Source link


----------



## baccilus (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh... really clever idea


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol... Funny.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 20, 2012)

It's sad to know that the website just have a single page to explore right now, the "please check the internet settings" page. 

Edit: Or so I expected!

Turns out, website (or flash) do run only if we disconnect from net. 
Pretty good!


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have firefox, turn on the web console, you will see that the site is continuously polling (sending GET requests) to:

[01:11:31.813] GET *www.desimartini.com/allaboutrajniV1/config.xml?1751068794 [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 27ms]

This is the actual entry to the console. So, when you disconnect, the request fails and triggers the event to load the rest of the site.

Nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2012)

Out of the box thinking though. If not copied from someone else, then quite a genius of an idea.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2012)

***Edit : 

Another lol. When I opened the config.xml, from the above address, it contains.


```
<config>
	<MACHA YOU ARE CRACKING IT>
		BUT RAJNI SAYS - RASKALA 
	</MACHA YOU ARE CRACKING IT>

</config>
```

Now, that's


----------



## Anish (Jan 21, 2012)

@David: It seems Superstar knew you were cracking the website. 

Nice idea though. He's got his unique reputation from his fans.


----------



## buddyram (Jan 21, 2012)

....that's Rajni!
his fans have made him unique

*His uniqueness is his greatness - His greatness is his simple living*


----------



## KDroid (Jan 21, 2012)

lol... nice


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice idea. Great initiative...


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 21, 2012)

Rajani on internet...without one...!  I bet he could be on flight journey not needing plane. Thats Rajani for you


----------



## RahulB (Jan 21, 2012)

Very Very Cool! Simple but Great! I wonder no one has ever done it before!
BTW the implementation is very good, great speed, feels like a next generation website, very smooth!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice idea. Seen & made flash sites, but idea is really cool.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 21, 2012)

Ya, it's really unique


----------



## vaithy (Jan 21, 2012)

If SOPA like Laws kills internet in India,perhaps we may rely on 'Rajini Power' to stay offnet?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2012)

vaithy said:


> If SOPA like Laws kills internet in India,perhaps we may rely on 'Rajini Power' to stay offnet?



lmao


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm glad it looks good and quite unlike ill-designed Indian sites. And cool concept.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 21, 2012)

does it download all data in 1st page load??


----------



## Vyom (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ Of course. It would be not be much, since most of the "data" would be text.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 21, 2012)

How would forums work if SOPA caused us to go Rajni-style?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 22, 2012)

Great website...nice effort by the developer


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2012)

Its not a difficult task for one to make a website like this who knows how to make flash websites.
But the thing is how it is implemented and executed
Many flash websites have been made till date but this idea of gaining publicity didn't came in anyone's mind.
This guy implement the right thing at the right place at the right time.
Really appreciate the idea and thinking of the developer.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Its no Rajini Power if i can't take it home and run in my computer where i don't have an intenet connection. 
Because i need internet connection to open the website initially anyways.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys imagine when this site grows bigger. Too much DLing.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2012)

And that's why it will never grow.


----------



## KDroid (Jan 22, 2012)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> Its no Rajini Power if i can't take it home and run in my computer where i don't have an intenet connection.
> Because i need internet connection to open the website initially anyways.



Ooh! We thought it was some kind of magical Rajni Power.


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 26, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Ooh! We thought it was some kind of magical Rajni Power.



One cannot simply misuse THE Rajini Brand. Its a cheat. Imagine what would happen if Rajini finds out.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 26, 2012)

Siddhartha_t69 said:


> One cannot simply misuse THE Rajini Brand. Its a cheat. Imagine what would happen if Rajini finds out.



You think he doesn't know already!


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! That means this forum is history already, and we don't even know what happened.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2012)

well implemented Idea...i must say...nicely done!!!


----------



## mitraark (Jan 27, 2012)

Really Good thinking by the person(s) who came up with the idea. 

Instead of saying "Nothing new i know how this works" , lets appricieate them for coming up with the concept first.


----------



## patrick4 (Jan 27, 2012)

i am going to report this to rajini 


******* Internet Access policy restricts access to this web page at this time. 

Reason: 
 The category "Personals and Dating" is filtered.


----------



## PraveenPravi (Jan 27, 2012)

what an idea!


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 27, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> i am going to report this to rajini
> 
> 
> ******* internet access policy restricts access to this web page at this time.
> ...



lol.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello everybody, here is another LOL trick that I have found out on Rajanikant.
Have you tried it before this:



> Go to Google. Type 'How to kill Rajnikanth'.
> 
> Click on the 1st link of search results.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmmm....looks like someone is trying to cash in on the Rajnikanth phenomenon. Look at the ads.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

Rajnikant jokes are getting lame now.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoiler



Rajnikant himself is getting lame now.



Spoiler



What you gonna do? Kill me for that?





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 10, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



south indians will kill you for that


Spoiler


----------



## Theodre (Apr 16, 2012)

He likes to keep his unique identity wherever he goes, even in the internet


----------



## mrintech (Apr 16, 2012)

Spoiler



gmail@rajnikanth.com


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Not amused anymore 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

